# Lamb



## sean s (Jul 29, 2017)

Smoking my first lamb leg and am using hickory was wondering how many of you outhere have smoked lamb and how it came out looking for a temp of 145  for a rarer doneness


----------



## natej (Jul 29, 2017)

Lamb is absolutey beautiful smoked, we frequently smoke it in our house, my favourite is shoulder pulled.. your plan is solid, leg is smoked to internal temp of your preferred doneness


----------

